# camera stop working



## EDRAY (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a Ainol Novo 7 Aurora 4.0 , have problem my camera stop working, shows on the screen unfortunately the camera stop. Could anyone give me a solution to this problem. Thank you


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you could try clearing cache,and then data on the camera app.


----------

